# Max Hall = Scumbag



## flyguy7

Anyone listen to this? http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_13887313 The guy's a douche. Those public comments after the game are the epotime of classless.


----------



## Huge29

:rotfl: Maybe your crimson glasses made this part disappear:


> "I think the whole university, their fans and their organization is classless. They threw beer on my family and stuff last year, and they did a whole bunch of nasty things, and I don't respect them, and they deserved to lose."


I would have said the exact same thing; you are right that act described above is absolutely CLASSLESS!! I am usually a very calm person, but had that happened to my family I am afraid that the beer thrower and myself would have unfortunately left in handcuffs. Your hypocrisy is astounding, but I will give you the benefit of the doubt that maybe you did not read the whole article before making such a ridiculous post??


----------



## Huge29

fatbass said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I tend to agree with Max. 8)


I don't think I would said what he said, most of the Ute fans are really good folks, but I think that would ruin my opinion of them too after the beer experience. That probably offended the Ute fans too, wasting perfectly good beer!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Hahaha, Max Hall, has a lot of hate in his heart. I have seen his hate on the campus at certain times, I wonder if his story is exactly true. You would think his family would have very good seats away from a lot of UTE fans. I call his story bogus only because I have seen a very different side of Max Hall on the BYU campus.

BTW even as a senior QB he has never learned to throw the ball under pressure. :lol: Jordan Wynn played a better game than Max Hall in my opinion


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> Hahaha, Max Hall, has a lot of hate in his heart. I have seen his hate on the campus at certain times, I wonder if his story is exactly true. You would think his family would have very good seats away from a lot of UTE fans. I call his story bogus only because I have seen a very different side of Max Hall on the BYU campus.
> 
> BTW even as a senior QB he has never learned to throw the ball under pressure. :lol: Jordan Wynn played a better game than Max Hall in my opinion


We would not expect any different from a true Ute fan! Way to show your true colors CS! BTW you really should stay off of campus just like campus police told you on many occasions! The girls really may be under age for you. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> We would not expect any different from a true Ute fan! Way to show your true colors CS! BTW you really should stay off of campus just like campus police told you on many occasions! The girls really may be under age for you.


I take a few biology classes there wonderful outspoken MOD :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Janitor

flyguy7 said:


> Anyone listen to this? http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_13887313 The guy's a ****. Those public comments after the game are the epotime of classless.


In your opinion that's classless, yet you fail to condemn the actions of those scumbag douche utefans who throw beer on others family members?


----------



## proutdoors

I am a bigger Max Hall fan than ever! Good on him.


----------



## Huge29

proutdoors said:


> I am a bigger Max Hall fan than ever! Good on him.


So much hate??!! It makes me wonder...this must have really driven him big time all year long having that under your skin. I can only imagine what Bronco's face looked like as he spouted off.


----------



## proutdoors

I went to the U for 5 years, attended 3 ute vs Cougar football games at RES, attended several ute basketball games, I saw FIRST HAND this type of stuff NUMEROUS times. I learned to despise everything about the ute sports teams as a result of being a student at the u of U, I actually liked them except for Holy War week before that.

That brings me to another thing that happened today that irks me: Where does Deseret First Credit Union get off thinking they have renamed the rivalry? It is, and will always be "The Holy War", regardless of how much DFCU forks over to sponsor the event.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> So much hate??!! It makes me wonder...this must have really driven him big time all year long having that under your skin. I can only imagine what Bronco's face looked like as he spouted off.


Yep, it must have gotten under his skin so bad that he sucked at throwing tonight. Even BYU fans at the game said he sucked. Jordan Wynn played a better passing game then Max Hate.


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> So much hate??!! It makes me wonder...this must have really driven him big time all year long having that under your skin. I can only imagine what Bronco's face looked like as he spouted off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it must have gotten under his skin so bad that he sucked at throwing tonight. Even BYU fans at the game said he sucked. Jordan Wynn played a better passing game then Max Hate.
Click to expand...

 Hall was bad tonight, but lets not get carried away on Wynn's play tonight. I've never seen so many missed OPEN receivers as Wynn did tonight.


----------



## GaryFish

Hall's worst game of the year. And he still got over on the utes. again. Two out of three years. I like it. And that makes three out of four for the Cougs. Very good in deed.

As for his comments- Classless? Yes. At the same time, all the smart-a*&** out there with the "I intercepted a pass from Max Hall" - IT got awefully old. No pics today. And he made the throw when it mattered most. And utefans all claim he can't do things under pressure. Or in a close game. But tonight, he did. He got over on the utes for the second time in three years. 

And I say that no matter what he does - he'll get ripped by utefan. Don't say anything and he'll get ripped. Say something and he'll get ripped. So might as well say something. I don't think it the best thing to do - but I also like him willing to step outside the bounds of political correctness. He's pretty fired up. 

As for Wynn- he's going to be good. If he had settled down enough to not overthrow every open receiver, the utes would have won. More time for him and he'll make those passes and make my cougs look silly if they don't change things up. Good game. Entertaining. I do love college football.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Hall was bad tonight, but lets not get carried away on Wynn's play tonight. I've never seen so many missed OPEN receivers as Wynn did tonight.


Well he's a true Freshman. He will have a better season next year. He does, however, handle the pressure a little better than Max Hall.


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> Jordan Wynn played a better passing game then Max.


Unfortunately, it is true http://www.byucougars.com/Filing.jsp?ID=13114
I did lose count of the number of easy passes Wynn missed, I was surprised to see the stats. The stat that really jumps off of the page is 12 penalties for 113 yards; that is inexcusable!

I just heard the comments audio, that was pretty dumb! He has really set up the Y for a huge loss next year, that is some serious bulletin board material for next year, thanks Max!


----------



## proutdoors

Wynn goes 22-45 for 201 yards and an INT, Hall goes 12-32 for 134 yards and a TD. How does that equate to Wynn having a 'better' game? I thought a QB was supposed to throw more TD's than INT's in order to win/outplay the opponent. :?


----------



## Huge29

proutdoors said:


> Wynn goes 22-45 for 201 yards and an INT, Hall goes 12-32 for 134 yards and a TD. How does that equate to Wynn having a 'better' game? I thought a QB was supposed to throw more TD's than INT's in order to win/outplay the opponent. :?


Well:
22/45 let's call it 48% vs 39% completed-Wynn wins
Zero int vs 1 int-Hall wins (that was a huge game changer for sure with a 52-yd return, but Hall could not get it in after two series to try)
134 vs 201 yards-Wynn wins
2 TD's (not one cited above, although the first one was for a yard pass) vs zero-Hall wins
You could certainly argue either way which one was better, Hall probably would be given the nodd since INT's and TD's are very important! I guess that does not consider the fact that the punt return and the interception is what really made the difference in the game and Hall was not on the field for those. Not that I want to debate it either way, but a Ute could certainly make a reasonable argument, well maybe. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Wynn goes 22-45 for 201 yards and an INT, Hall goes 12-32 for 134 yards and a TD. How does that equate to Wynn having a 'better' game? I thought a QB was supposed to throw more TD's than INT's in order to win/outplay the opponent.


Not bad for a freshman compared to a Senior, right, Pro?


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> Wynn goes 22-45 for 201 yards and an INT, Hall goes 12-32 for 134 yards and a TD. How does that equate to Wynn having a 'better' game? I thought a QB was supposed to throw more TD's than INT's in order to win/outplay the opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a freshman compared to a Senior, right, Pro?
Click to expand...

Not bad, but not good enough. :wink:


----------



## Guest

Here is one Cougar fan who will not be sad to see Hall go. He has done some great things at BYU, and no doubt he deserves to go down as one of the great quarterbacks in Cougar history, but he has also earned a reputation for coming up short in the big games, and tonight was no exception. He may have made the play in OT when it really mattered, but once again, his overall stats and performance for the entire game were sub par as they all too often have been against teams with good defenses.

As for his post game comments, I think they were extremely unfortunate. I was at the BYU - Utah game last year at RES, and saw first hand exactly the kind of boorish and classless behavior from Ute fans that Hall was referring to. I will never attend another football game at RES as a result of the appalling way my 8 year old son and I were treated. But for Hall to use such strong language and say that he HATES the University of Utah, and everyone associated with it, was just plain wrong. As a team captain, he represents BYU football, and the university, and by extension, the LDS church which owns and operates the university. And his comments were totally incompatible with the principles and values of the church, and have done damage to the image of the university and it's football program. And he should not be allowed to get away with them just because he is a senior. Bronco should publicly reprimand Hall, and discipline him. If I were head coach I would suspend him from his last game, whichever bowl game BYU ends up going to. Speaking of bowl games, if I were on the Vegas bowl committee I would consider Hall's comments reason enough to pick Utah over BYU.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I've been to a game at every team's stadium in the MWC except for TCU. The only place that compares to the U. of U. as far as the number of piggish fans is Wyoming. Anybody remember when they peed on the BYU players from above the portal? Not all Ute fans act like dip ****, but there are enough of them that act like jerks to make watching a game at their stadium unenjoyable. People wonder why the Utes haven't historically sold out very many games. The reason is the boorish behavior of the fans. 

It's sad that Max included everybody in his rant. I totally understand where he's coming from, though. He took the worst of the worst from Utah fans. Then he had to live with his horrific game last year. I'm sure his anger has been burning every day, fueling his every practice. Max boiled over at a bad time- in front of the media.


----------



## Nor-tah

While I think his response was not smart, I dont think its wrong to hate your rivalry team. Thats why we love this game so much!! And he had reasons to back it up personally. There are MANY Ute fans that ruin it for the rest of them. They are a mean, nasty bunch. Plain and simple.


----------



## Huge29

Nor-tah said:


> While I think his response was not smart, I dont think its wrong to hate your rivalry team. Thats why we love this game so much!! And he had reasons to back it up personally. There are MANY Ute fans that ruin it for the rest of them. They are a mean, nasty bunch. Plain and simple.


Yes, but there is a higher road. I still remember Weddle approaching Beck after the 2006 game and congratulating him on the win. A rivalry can certainly allow that type of behavior too that engenders a lot of good will too! Of course, to be fair, Weddle also got a personal foul for a hit about 2-3 yards out of bounds that game too. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I've been to a game at every team's stadium in the MWC except for TCU. The only place that compares to the U. of U. as far as the number of piggish fans is Wyoming. Anybody remember when they peed on the BYU players from above the portal? Not all Ute fans act like dip ****, but there are enough of them that act like jerks to make watching a game at their stadium unenjoyable. People wonder why the Utes haven't historically sold out very many games. The reason is the boorish behavior of the fans.
> 
> It's sad that Max included everybody in his rant. I totally understand where he's coming from, though. He took the worst of the worst from Utah fans. Then he had to live with his horrific game last year. I'm sure his anger has been burning every day, fueling his every practice. Max boiled over at a bad time- in front of the media.


Yep BYU fans can do nothing wrong and Utes fans are all beer drinking fighters. Max Hall should have had a little more class in the spotlight. It makes the coaching staff and the church look bad.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Yep BYU fans can do nothing wrong and Utes fans are all beer drinking fighters.


Let me repeat exactly what I said: 


> Not all Ute fans act like dip ****, but there are enough of them that act like jerks to make watching a game at their stadium unenjoyable.


 Please note the part that says *NOT ALL UTE FANS*...Nobody said anything about BYU fans. Every stadium has some jerks. And yes, alcohol definitely plays a part in fans' "courage".

I think Utah has a different dynamic with the alcohol than many places. Here's an interesting study that was presented at my school awhile ago. Utah is a state where alcohol consumption is really low. Those who consume alcohol here, though, tend to abuse at a much higher percentage rate than in other states. In other words, more drinkers consume with the purpose of getting drunk rather than just having a beer or a glass of after-dinner wine. I do believe that many drinkers in Utah use the alcohol initially to try to separate themselves from the LDS faction of the state. The escapism leads to alcohol abuse.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I enjoyed his comments.

Even at LES yesterday there were several different groups of Ute fans picking fights and bullying anyone that would walk by, not just banter, but physical threats and intimidation. They was one particular group that would let anyone get by them that was a BYU fan and it ended in a brawl between them and a couple of off duty cops. I'm just glad that IWAB was a bit behind us, dressed in his BYU cape and uncensored BYU loving mouth. :mrgreen: It could have been bad.

It's too bad more people don't stand up and speak their minds about what kind of foolish idiots a good portion of Ute fans are. It really does make me ashamed to share the human race with them.

They will get their due in the after life. :mrgreen:

Or, Karma will bight them square in the ass sometime in the near future!!!
W
:EAT: :^8^: *()* -~|- -()/- *(())* *OOO* -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -/|\- -O|o- *(u)* -/O\-

BTW, that punt went out at the 2...........


----------



## Chaser

fatbass said:


> Isn't honesty a virtue? I believe that he should not be punished for being honest. He's IS representing the school and *church* and should be rewarded for his remarks accordingly. 8)


Last I checked, HATE was not a virtue according to the LDS church. Hall ran his mouth at a time when he could have actually done some good. He could have mentioned how he disliked the U and all that, and explained it all in a way that would allow him to keep some dignity, but instead he chose to go out like this. Yet another boner by Hall...almost as good as the 5 boners he pulled in last year's game.

I hope he's happy with himself. He'll NEVER get drafted into the NFL, so I hope he's content to be a rec league "all star" for the rest of his athletic life- OODLES OF GLORY THERE, EH MAX?

Sure, I'm sad my Utes lost. They fought back hard, and showed some heart. Next year looks promising. We've got a Sophomore QB with some great experience. That's more than we could say after Louks left.


----------



## utahgolf

did anyone else see max hall drop the Fbomb on t.v. during the game?? we all did...Hall is pretty indicative of most hypocritical byu players/fans..They do/say some of the dirtiest stuff but when sunday rolls around they put on their fake, high and mighty church face..Hall=a classless loser and he has no right to brag after his lousy game/year...and I doubt someone threw beer on his family..someone probably opened up a beer close to them and the baby hall parents probably threw a hissy fit.. "what did the byu co-ed do when someone showed up to the party with beer? she put her shirt back and on and ran home!!" the byu players could have taken some class lessons by listening to the ute player's interview. Gracious in victory and defeat..guess that isn't part of the honor code down south.


----------



## Chaser

PS- I would REALLY like to see the OT rules changed in college football. I say first one to score= winner. The way they do it now gives no incentive to the defense to make a stop. It encourages them to hold it "just enough" for the offense to do their thing. The NFL has it right in this regard.


----------



## utahgolf

are you high chaser???? I think its the other way around, your the only one I've ever heard say that. both teams get an equal shot.. or are you pulling my leg? if so I took it hook line and sinker.


----------



## stick_man

Having attended games at both stadiums, there are fans that exhibit bad behavior at both. Max Hall's actual statements were uncalled for. I cannot blame him for how he feels though, and he does have the right to say what he wants. I do not feel it gives anybody a black eye but him. 

My experience though is that 95% of all Ute fans give the rest of them a bad name.


----------



## Huge29

Chaser said:


> PS- I would REALLY like to see the OT rules changed in college football. I say first one to score= winner. The way they do it now gives no incentive to the defense to make a stop. It encourages them to hold it "just enough" for the offense to do their thing. The NFL has it right in this regard.


I disagree 100% and if you weren't so bias (that the U started on O) maybe you would too since the Y won the OT toss and elected defense, which is the smart choice, so that if the first team does not score at all a FG can win it on the first series on a 42-yarder if necessary. High school just switched to this exact same format (from 10 yard format) about 3 years ago since it is the best system IMHO.


----------



## The Janitor

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Even at LES yesterday there were several different groups of Ute fans picking fights and bullying anyone that would walk by, not just banter, but physical threats and intimidation. They was one particular group that would let anyone get by them that was a BYU fan and it ended in a brawl between them and a couple of off duty cops. I'm just glad that IWAB was a bit behind us, dressed in his BYU cape and uncensored BYU loving mouth. :mrgreen: It could have been bad.
> 
> It's too bad more people don't stand up and speak their minds about what kind of foolish idiots a good portion of Ute fans are. It really does make me ashamed to share the human race with them.


 I too think its a shame that this type of behavior is tolerated, especially in LES. Physical threats especially shouldn't be tolerated. Reminds me of the UNLV I attended at LES back in 02 or 03. There was a group of seven that fit this description, and I stood up to them. (Not saying I'm some kind of tough guy, but I have heart when provoked.) When things were about to get physical between me and this group, security got called. One UNLV student who was not yet 21 had vodka in the cup he brought and I laughed so hard when they cuffed him and took him to wherever they hold those fools until the police could come and take him away. He got an MIP and charged for public intoxication. I'd like to see more of the same happen with ute fans and their ilk.


----------



## The Janitor

utahgolf said:


> did anyone else see max hall drop the Fbomb on t.v. during the game?? we all did...Hall is pretty indicative of most hypocritical byu players/fans..They do/say some of the dirtiest stuff but when sunday rolls around they put on their fake, high and mighty church face..Hall=a classless loser and he has no right to brag after his lousy game/year...and I doubt someone threw beer on his family..someone probably opened up a beer close to them and the baby hall parents probably threw a hissy fit.. "what did the byu co-ed do when someone showed up to the party with beer? she put her shirt back and on and ran home!!" the byu players could have taken some class lessons by listening to the ute player's interview. Gracious in victory and defeat..guess that isn't part of the honor code down south.


What does the Utah co-ed do when someone brings alcohol to the party?.........

Breaths a sigh of relief that her dirty uncle will finally get off her to go get some beer! :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder

I find it ironic that it was the Utes and their program that gets verbally assaulted by mad Max, the coaches wife gets whacked in the lip, yet the cougar fans are the ones bellyaching here about perceived mistreatment at RES. Give me a break.

I am a U alum and graduate, but for my professional degree I went to Colorado St. University. For a few extra bucks, I worked security at the Football and basketball games at CSU. I can assure you that the level of inebriation at Hughes stadium exceeded RES by many multiples. Wyoming is worse. In fact, one of my "15 minutes of fame moments" was chasing down drunks on the field at Hughes Stadium during a Halloween ESPN game against the Y. They even have had a couple of full blown riots there after I graduated. 

What these other places DON'T have is a white hot rivalry like Utah-BYU, where every tiny perceived insult gets magnified many times and nitwits on both sides blow it out of control. CSU-Wyoming had their "border war" which doesn't even register in comparison to the Holy War. Fans would knock back a few brews, trade a cowboy or sheep joke with each other and go home happy win or lose. Utah-BYU is an incredibly fun rivalry, but a few on both sides sometimes ruin it for all. Sadly, mad Max's comments did little to keep it fun, but a lot to perpetuate a continual stream of venom shooting both ways. Karmas a beeotch Max. Good luck in the UFL, sandlot league or wherever you end up.


----------



## Huge29

As I read through facebook to see many ute fans who are my neighbors, friends and disowned relatives I am just amazed at how many people are so offended by such a hot head making such a broad stupid set of comments! It is fairly similar to Morgan Scalley's comment that he hates *all* of those Y pricks, or something very similar. Most U fans offended by Hall's comments are offended because Hall is a captain and a member of the church, I am pretty certain that Scalley was a captain and a member too, right? Were the same U fans offended then too or are the two instances totally different? Had a U player said the same thing about hating all Y fans, school, players I guess no one would care since U fans are expected to do that or something?? I tried to find Scalley's quote and in doing so was directed to Utefans.net, my eyes hurt from rolling so much! Many people quoted Scalley and often said "he is right by the way" and talk about how smug the Y fans are rushing the field...didn't the U fans rush the field on at least 3 occasions? Very funny to me! And then how the U is big brother now?? Y won 3 of last 4... I guess in the end, the fans should be given a 24 hour grieving period to say any stupid thing they want and not be held accountable, I can live with that, it was just funny to me that they are offended by Max's comments, yet agree with what Scalley said, can NOT do both; you either stand up and say both were inappropriate or both were stupid and you don't care, right? I personally, think both were stupid things to do, but frankly I do not care that Scalley said that about me being a prick.
That Whitt's wife...whatever happened ( I heard 3 different versions) the perp should be arrested and then b*** slapped, but of course, some U fans would say she deserved if the tables turned, right?


----------



## Huge29

Interesting article on the topic from last year http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=445&sid=4886246


----------



## Huge29

Apology issued http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=8847556


----------



## proutdoors

I was hoping for NO APOLOGY from Hall until the POS drunks who mis-treated his family at RES publicly apologized, and Morgan Scally apologized for his "classless" comments. WTH is utefan so **** sensitive? I heard a saying years ago that I believe more today than ever, "Those who take greatest offense usually warrant such criticism". Maybe Hall's words hit too close too home for utefan's comfort. 

Keep crying utefan, it sure makes you look "classy". :roll: I predicted utefan would cry, but this is ridiculous. IWAB has a GREAT post on Facebook on what utefans are acting like.


----------



## coyoteslayer

They now have shirts you can buy -_O- -_O- -_O-

http://maxhallhatesme.spreadshirt.com/

Pro it's good that he apologized. BYU has fans who are horrible people, and the Utes have fans who are horrible people. That is nothing new. I'm not sure why someone would waste a drink by spilling it on someone else. How many people also exaggerate the real situation because of their dislike for the other team. I imagine that most stories are a little sugar coated. :wink:

Max Hall's comment did, however; make him look like Ute fans got the best of him since he's been carrying it around the whole year. I mean of course ute fans are going to point out that Max Hall sucked last year during the Ute/BYU game because it's a FACT that he did. I would have thought he would have came out and threw for 400 plus yards to shut them all up, but he didn't. He still didnt play well.

Why didn't Max Hall make the comments before the game. That is kind of chicken chit. He didn't want that defensive line cleaning his sorry butt all over the turf.

BTW it's also funny reading the "Max Hall hates me and thinks I'm classless" fan club on Facebook.


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> Pro it's good that he apologized. BYU has fans who are horrible people, and the Utes have fans who are horrible people. That is nothing new. I'm not sure why someone would waste a drink by spilling it on someone else. How many people also exaggerate the real situation because of their dislike for the other team. I imagine that most stories are a little sugar coated. :wink:


Since I have NUMEROUS firsthand experiences at RES and the Huntsman Center, I can say many are NOT "sugar coated". At a ute/BYU basketball game in the early 90's my room mate, and now brother-in-law, had me sit with him and his parents as they are Crimson Club members. I was warned to 'behave', and I left my BYU attire at home. In the closing minutes of a close game I clapped ONE time when a Y player made a three to take the lead for good. I was now the object of religious slurs, physical threats, and my friends dad was so concerned HE went and got security to escort me out BEFORE the game was over, as he was scared of how his fellow Crimson Club members would act once the final horn sounded. I kept quiet per my promise to my friend and his family, but that only made the utefans madder. I have SEVERAL more I can share if you like. As I have told you and as I have stated many times on here; I used to cheer for the utes except when they played the Y until I actually was a ute student. Going to class with utefans every day for 4 1/2 years, and attending several ute/BYU sporting events, taught me to dislike MOST utefans.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I have SEVERAL more I can share if you like. As I have told you and as I have stated many times on here; I used to cheer for the utes except when they played the Y until I actually was a ute student. Going to class with utefans every day for 4 1/2 years, and attending several ute/BYU sporting events, taught me to dislike MOST utefans


Oh I have no doubt there are mean people who are looking for a fight at every game. I said probably MOST stories are sugar coated a little.

I know people that also hate BYU for the very same reason. Well you married a Utefan  so it's all good.


----------



## The Janitor

Huge29 said:


> I tried to find Scalley's quote and in doing so was directed to Utefans.net, my eyes hurt from rolling so much!


So I had to check out this utefan.net site. I think those people really do have an inferiority complex as they are making a huge deal out of something as trivial as this. It is kind of sad really, they almost have a need to be offended. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> I have SEVERAL more I can share if you like. As I have told you and as I have stated many times on here; I used to cheer for the utes except when they played the Y until I actually was a ute student. Going to class with utefans every day for 4 1/2 years, and attending several ute/BYU sporting events, taught me to dislike MOST utefans
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I have no doubt there are mean people who are looking for a fight at every game. I said probably MOST stories are sugar coated a little.
> 
> I know people that also hate BYU for the very same reason. Well you married a Utefan  so it's all good.
Click to expand...

Notice I said I dislike MOST utefans. The wife is a utefan, and I forgive her. :mrgreen: You on the other hand..................... :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

The Janitor said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find Scalley's quote and in doing so was directed to Utefans.net, my eyes hurt from rolling so much!
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to check out this utefan.net site. I think those people really do have an inferiority complex as they are making a huge deal out of something as trivial as this. It is kind of sad really, they almost have a need to be offended. :roll:
Click to expand...

Yep, either they have little brother syndrome, little pecker syndrome, or are like most liberals: always looking for a way to be a victim. :?


----------



## Comrade Duck

Scalley makes it well known how feels about BYU about 35 seconds into the clip. I don't see a whole lot of difference between what he said and what Max said.

Max should of held his tongue, but the reaction from Ute fans over the whole thing is overblown. Actually, somewhat hypocritical.

So your stupid feelings got hurt because Max Hall doesn't like you. Get over it! Hatred isn't new to this rivalry. There's been bad blood between these two for a long time.

Shane


----------



## flyguy7

proutdoors said:


> The Janitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to find Scalley's quote and in doing so was directed to Utefans.net, my eyes hurt from rolling so much!
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to check out this utefan.net site. I think those people really do have an inferiority complex as they are making a huge deal out of something as trivial as this. It is kind of sad really, they almost have a need to be offended. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, either they have little brother syndrome, little pecker syndrome, or are like most liberals: always looking for a way to be a victim. :?
Click to expand...

Max Hall was the one trying to be the victim here. Kyle Whittinghams wife was hit in the face when Y fans jumped the stands to storm the field on Saturday. You didn't see him throwing a tantrum into a mike after the game. The incident in question happened a year ago. To say that U fans are any worse than Y fans is a flat out lie. Lets not mince words about it, Y fans like to blow everything out of proportion because of what else: booze. I guarantee if it was fresca or coke that was "poured" on the family it would be a non issue. Just like its not a big deal that Whit's wife was hit in the face because the Y fans weren't drunk. Give me a break. Welcome to the Real World happy valley! Outside of Utah Country drinking is a part of every major sporting event. Some can handle it and some can't.

THis entire episode points to the biggest problem that U have with Y fans: double standards and hypocracy. No wonder you're so much of a fan, Pro! That shoe most certainly fits. Hopefully this event will be a good lesson for Hall when he is coaching gremmies ute conference football in Orem next year. If you want to play with the big boys you have to act like one. Players on the field have different standards than the fans and rightfully so.

I think there is definitely going to be some sort ofpunishment for Hall, whether its from the MWC or from his own school. Hall definitely set BYU back many steps in respect for HIS classless comments. Way to man up and talk smack AFTER the game.


----------



## proutdoors

Comrade Duck said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kecBRs38DWU
> 
> Scalley makes it well known how feels about BYU about 35 seconds into the clip. I don't see a whole lot of difference between what he said and what Max said.
> 
> Max should of held his tongue, but the reaction from Ute fans over the whole thing is overblown. Actually, somewhat hypocritical.
> 
> So your stupid feelings got hurt because Max Hall doesn't like you. Get over it! Hatred isn't new to this rivalry. There's been bad blood between these two for a long time.
> 
> Shane


No comment on this flyguy7? WTH? Hypocrisy at it's finest.


----------



## GaryFish

Mod warning shot here - 

DON'T GET PERSONAL IN ATTACKING OTHER FORUM MEMBERS. AND IN A THREAD THAT IS CONDEMING A PLAYER FOR EXPRESSING HATRED? IRONY RIGHT THERE. NEXT PERSONAL SHOT GETS THIS THING SHUT DOWN.

GaryFish.


----------



## proutdoors

:OX/: A smilie made just for utefan. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan

I personally don't care what Max Hall says, many Utes have said the same thing in the past. There are several things that do bug me about him though or the program for that matter. Don't put yourself or your program on a pedestal then act like an ass hat. :roll: Second Max Hall is equivalent to Tony Romo, great quarterbacks, but choke when it counts. I may be giving him too much credit, because he won't be in the NFL. I disagree with Gary this was not his worst game of the year, that would be against TCU. 

I love how Cougar fans have to try and point out every stupid Ute fan. Here is the difference, I know there are idiot Ute fans, but I admit it, most (notice I didn't say all) Cougar fans wont admit the same about their fans. It is truly sad to see so many Cougar fans are trying to justify the stupid **** their fans and players are doing by trying to find examples of bad behavior on the Utes fans part. It kind of reminds me of a couple of three years old fighting about who's Dad is tougher, pointless. :roll: So keep living in perfection, it must be nice to be perfect.

I think overall there are a great group of fans on both sides, it is sad that so many have to dwell on the few bad apples. 

Also I have been to several basketball and football games and have never saw any of this behavior that you keep talking about Tree. Also, if I don't care who's fans they were, if they were harassing people I would say something, maybe that is just me. I hate ignorant fans, I don't care whose fans they are. I must need to go to a game with some of you guys, because I never get to see any of this good stuff. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

jahan said:


> Second Max Hall is equivalent to Tony Romo, great quarterbacks, but choke when it counts.


Huh. Last time I checked, Hall threw a game-winning TD pass in overtime to beat the utes. He also led the game winning drive and threw the winning TD to beat Oklahoma. He also has won more games than any QB in MWC, or BYU history. In close games - he's not lost. He choked very bad in last year's rivalry game - that is true. But in his entire body of work - he is far from a choker. just sayin!.

As for your other comments - I absolutely agree. I hate crappy fans. Even if they are fans of my team. ALL the utefans I personally know are great fans. But I've encountered bad ones. Same goes with Cougarfans. No fan of any team should single out and target the family of coaches/players/team-university officials for any acts of violence, taunting, or mistreatment. That is out of line. Cheer your team. But don't make it personal and things work out much better. Kind of like our little forum here. We can discuss all sorts of things and disagree on many - AND do it in a respectful, and oft times entertaining way.


----------



## gwailow

Oh good grief. Let's get serious here people. There are major extremes on both ends. I guarantee I have just as many FIRST HAND stories about Y fans doing idiotic and classless crap as anyone on here does in regards to U fans. It's a freaking football game. Sure the rivalry is great but some people need to take a major chill pill. When things get physical or people are actual scared for their safety, you probably need to have your brain checked out. 

Max's "classless" comments were an unfortunate way to end what otherwise would have been another classic game in the rivalry.


----------



## utahgolf

haha this is so funny to here people call ute fans cry babies,, when it was maxipad throwing a little temper tantrum because he had been made fun of...its always the byu players/fans that always complain about being made fun of because of religion and what not when most ute fans and a lot of players are mormon as well..give me a break. and I highly doubt hall's beer dumping incident was true..I see just as many bad byu fans, i.e swearing and fighting as I do anywhere else..look at all the good mormon kids when church ball rolls around, some of the foulest language I have heard has been during those games... in the end its the self righteousness and smugness of byu players and fans that gets at most utah fans..or at least in this case the smugness and self righteous max hall..I don't think any action or punishment should be taken against hall though,, people calling for that are acting childish.


----------



## flyguy7

utahgolf said:


> haha this is so funny to here people call ute fans cry babies,, when it was maxipad throwing a little temper tantrum because he had been made fun of...its always the byu players/fans that always complain about being made fun of because of religion and what not when most ute fans and a lot of players are mormon as well..give me a break. and I highly doubt hall's beer dumping incident was true..I see just as many bad byu fans, i.e swearing and fighting as I do anywhere else..look at all the good mormon kids when church ball rolls around, some of the foulest language I have heard has been during those games... in the end its the self righteousness and smugness of byu players and fans that gets at most utah fans..or at least in this case the smugness and self righteous max hall..I don't think any action or punishment should be taken against hall though,, people calling for that are acting childish.


+1000

Anyone else miss the fact that beer is not sold at RES?


----------



## stablebuck

I want to be like Max Hall when I grow up...PAUSE...NOT...
What a loser...he had a crappy game for crying out loud...be a man and do your talking on the field and respect the game and the competition...


----------



## Guest

stablebuck said:


> he had a crappy game for crying out loud...be a man and do your talking on the field and respect the game and the competition...


+1. He could have silenced all those Ute fans he says he hates so much once and for all by having the kind of game he had against Air Force, the week before. But instead he went 12 of 32 for a total of 134 yards passing. Hardly impressive numbers. Sure, he made a great play when it really counted, but overall, he failed to make any kind of statement in his last game at LES, and his last game against Utah. He still gets one more chance, but I am not holding my breath...


----------



## GaryFish

stablebuck said:


> I want to be like Max Hall when I grow up...PAUSE...NOT...
> What a loser...he had a crappy game for crying out loud...be a man and do your talking on the field and respect the game and the competition...


Ummm. He threw the game winning TD pass. And for the 2nd time in 3 years, he led the game winning drive and BEAT the utes. On the field.

And a team that puts opposing QB's pictures and team logos in the urinals in the locker room has no claim of respect from that opponent.


----------



## stablebuck

that's the LOCKER ROOM...not CABLE TV...

I'm not saying I have more respect for the Utes...but Saturday's game was a pyrrhic victory...woohoo...the battle for 2nd place in the MWC...the eyes of the world are on every play...all the little boys all over the country are on pins and needles waiting to see who will win... :roll: 

Max Hall should've just been happy to win and go out on a good note at home, but instead it made him feel good to tear someone else down...maybe he needs to get laid...

don't they teach them to "turn the other cheek" down in Provo?


----------



## GaryFish

stablebuck said:


> don't they teach them to "turn the other cheek" down in Provo?


Don't they teach how to cover the tight end on a slant route at the u?


----------



## HighNDry

Edwards and Mac knew how to handle the rivalry. They even made some corny commercials about the 34-31 score. What happened to the highplane of sportsmanship?


----------



## GaryFish

I agree Highndry. When Mcbride and Edwards were around - they showed what the rivalry should be. Healthy competition. Friendly but competative. True to your team but not dirty. It was celebrated - not reviled. I k now of no cougarfan that reviles McBride. None. 

In my view, that changed with Urban Liar. He's the idiot who refused to even utter th name of the rival. He's the idiot who put the logos and pictures in the urinals. He did more to facilitate the hatred and dirty crap than any single person in the 80+ years prior. He was a classless jerk.


----------



## stablebuck

GaryFish said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't they teach them to "turn the other cheek" down in Provo?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they teach how to cover the tight end on a slant route at the u?
Click to expand...

that pass was almost intercepted...


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second Max Hall is equivalent to Tony Romo, great quarterbacks, but choke when it counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. Last time I checked, Hall threw a game-winning TD pass in overtime to beat the utes. He also led the game winning drive and threw the winning TD to beat Oklahoma. He also has won more games than any QB in MWC, or BYU history. In close games - he's not lost. He choked very bad in last year's rivalry game - that is true. But in his entire body of work - he is far from a choker. just sayin!.
> 
> As for your other comments - I absolutely agree. I hate crappy fans. Even if they are fans of my team. ALL the utefans I personally know are great fans. But I've encountered bad ones. Same goes with Cougarfans. No fan of any team should single out and target the family of coaches/players/team-university officials for any acts of violence, taunting, or mistreatment. That is out of line. Cheer your team. But don't make it personal and things work out much better. Kind of like our little forum here. We can discuss all sorts of things and disagree on many - AND do it in a respectful, and oft times entertaining way.
Click to expand...

So whats his record when it counts, lets say for example, conference championships, bowl games, yeah he is a choke artist. If beating a Ute team on a rebuilding year is something to be proud of I feel sorry for Coug fans.

Also Pro, admit that there are dumb ass cougar fans, I haven't heard you say it yet, all I hear you talk about it the Utes fans and players. The Utes rant was in the locker room before a game, are you telling me that cougar players don't feel the same way. Personally I don't think any of them need to appologize, Max Hall should hate the Utes, they achieved all of his goals. 8) :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Huh. Last time I checked, Hall threw a game-winning TD pass in overtime to beat the utes. He also led the game winning drive and threw the winning TD to beat Oklahoma. He also has won more games than any QB in MWC, or BYU history. In close games - he's not lost. He choked very bad in last year's rivalry game - that is true. But in his entire body of work - he is far from a choker. just sayin!.


The problem with Max Hall is the fact that he always dwells on the negative. He should be celebrating the victory that he threw the winning touchdown instead of dwelling on the past. He should have been so excited, but he wasn't.

People need to focus on the excitment of the game which makes people love the game. Max Hall failed to learn that concept he whole time playing football. He allowed the BOTH BYU and Ute fans to get under his skin. Maybe he has a lot of pressure on him.

Respect his earned. If he wanted UTE fans to respect him than he needs to earn that respect on the field. He never did. He choked MOST of the time. Now he dug himself into a bigger hole by asking he hates all the fans.

Max Hall needs to grow up and realize that fans will always hate him.

*A sore winner is worse than a sore loser.*


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> A winner is a winner and a loser is a loser and a sore needs a band-aid. :^8^:


 :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

His record is he has has lost 3 conference games in 3 years. He is 1-1 in Bowl games (so far). 2-1 against his rival. Undefeated on the road this year. 16-2 at home over three years. Love him or hate him. He has been very good. Yes, he has lost some big games. But he has also won some big games (Oklahoma, Utah twice, UCLA twice) as well. Its really hard to argue that 31-7 is not significant.



> He allowed the BOTH BYU and Ute fans to get under his skin. Maybe he has a lot of pressure on him.


I think you are right on the money with that comment. I also think that CougarFans in general have been unfairly critical of him. He's won 10 games every year as a starter and yet fans complain. I don't get it. When Riley Nelson is running for his life next year, Cougar Fan is going to wish they had Max Hall taking snaps again.


----------



## Chaser

There is a big difference between what Hall said on Saturday, and what Scalley said a few years ago: THE AUDIENCE!!! Scalley was hyping up his teammates. His comments, while regarding the Y, were made to people he knew, on a personal level. Sure, the feelings are the same, but the way he shared it differs greatly from how Maxi Pads did it the other night. He straight up threw it out there and spit in the face of the U...the whole university, not just the team, or its fans, as it should have been. He was explicit in who he included, and aimed it at EVERYONE with U affiliation. His apology was nothing more than than an "oops, 'sorry' I said that" to appease his school and coaches, and I don't think it was sincere at all. Bottom line is, he stole his team's thunder, when he should have just been happy with the win. 

Furthermore, I would really like to see an end to the mass generalization regarding "utefans". We're not all the same, and I don't appreciate being lumped into the same bunch as the wild yayhoos that disrespect others! I root for my team, in victory and defeat, GET OVER IT!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I think you are right on the money with that comment. I also think that CougarFans in general have been unfairly critical of him. He's won 10 games every year as a starter and yet fans complain. I don't get it. When Riley Nelson is running for his life next year, Cougar Fan is going to wish they had Max Hall taking snaps again.


An announcer said that BYU fans will probably appreciate Max Hall in about a decade from now.


----------



## GaryFish

coyoteslayer said:


> Respect his earned. If he wanted UTE fans to respect him than he needs to earn that respect on the field. He never did.


I don't think he cares of Ute Fans respect him or not. He just doesn't want them verbally abusing and threatening his family. No fan of any team should go after the family of any player/coach/administrator. Its horrible on every level.



Chaser said:


> There is a big difference between what Hall said on Saturday, and what Scalley said a few years ago: THE AUDIENCE!!! Scalley was hyping up his teammates. His comments, while regarding the Y, were made to people he knew, on a personal level


I would agree 100%. What is said among teammates in the lockerroom should stay there and has no right being waved in the public eye. Hall's rant in the presser was just bad form.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> His record is he has has lost 3 conference games in 3 years. He is 1-1 in Bowl games (so far). 2-1 against his rival. Undefeated on the road this year. 16-2 at home over three years. Love him or hate him. He has been very good. Yes, he has lost some big games. But he has also won some big games (Oklahoma, Utah twice, UCLA twice) as well. Its really hard to argue that 31-7 is not significant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He allowed the BOTH BYU and Ute fans to get under his skin. Maybe he has a lot of pressure on him.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are right on the money with that comment. I also think that CougarFans in general have been unfairly critical of him. He's won 10 games every year as a starter and yet fans complain. I don't get it. When Riley Nelson is running for his life next year, Cougar Fan is going to wish they had Max Hall taking snaps again.
Click to expand...

He is a good quarterback, but with the team he has/had he should have done much more with it. He is much better than Brian Johnson, but Brian Johnson was a winner when it counted, not just for some rivalry game. The Utes have two BCS wins in the last 5 years, something that pisses Max Hall off. If Max Hall could have controlled his emotions, I have no doubt he could have elevated this team to another level this year.


----------



## GaryFish

jahan said:


> If Max Hall could have controlled his emotions, I have no doubt he could have elevated this team to another level this year.


It wasn't Max Hall's emotions that got blown off the line of scrimmage on every play in the FSU and TCU games.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Max Hall could have controlled his emotions, I have no doubt he could have elevated this team to another level this year.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't Max Hall's emotions that got blown off the line of scrimmage on every play in the FSU and TCU games.
Click to expand...

I agree, but great quarterbacks know how to get the ball to where it needs to go even when being pressured every play. He gets mad and starts throwing Max Hall turnovers.


----------



## GaryFish

Still one of the most clever pictures ever!


----------



## jahan

I have said it before, I give a lot of crap to Max Hall, but he is a great quarterback. He just couldn't win the really big games, but his record is impressive. Unfortunately his days with playing football are done. As far as many other Cougars that will be playing in the NFL next year. I think both TE's will make it too the NFL, along with Unga if he is smart, plus many more.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> There is a big difference between what Hall said on Saturday, and what Scalley said a few years ago: THE AUDIENCE!!! Scalley was hyping up his teammates. His comments, while regarding the Y, were made to people he knew, on a personal level. Sure, the feelings are the same, but the way he shared it differs greatly from how Maxi Pads did it the other night. He straight up threw it out there and spit in the face of the U...the whole university, not just the team, or its fans, as it should have been. He was explicit in who he included, and aimed it at EVERYONE with U affiliation. His apology was nothing more than than an "oops, 'sorry' I said that" to appease his school and coaches, and I don't think it was sincere at all. Bottom line is, he stole his team's thunder, when he should have just been happy with the win.


Yes, there is a big difference in the audience and how things are said. I wish Max Hall would have made his remarks before the game though. He would have paid for those remarks on the field. :lol: :lol:

Who knows maybe Max Hall planned his big speech over and over in his mind. He knew what he was going to say. He wanted to slam a lot of people.

Max Hall definately stole the spotlight from the game. He bashed his BYU fans three weeks before, Then the entire U of U. What is next on his list?


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> There is a big difference between what Hall said on Saturday, and what Scalley said a few years ago: THE AUDIENCE!!! Scalley was hyping up his teammates. His comments, while regarding the Y, were made to people he knew, on a personal level. Sure, the feelings are the same, but the way he shared it differs greatly from how Maxi Pads did it the other night. He straight up threw it out there and spit in the face of the U...the whole university, not just the team, or its fans, as it should have been. He was explicit in who he included, and aimed it at EVERYONE with U affiliation. His apology was nothing more than than an "oops, 'sorry' I said that" to appease his school and coaches, and I don't think it was sincere at all. Bottom line is, he stole his team's thunder, when he should have just been happy with the win.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a big difference in the audience and how things are said. I wish Max Hall would have made his remarks before the game though. He would have paid for those remarks on the field. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Who knows maybe Max Hall planned his big speech over and over in his mind. He knew what he was going to say. He wanted to slam a lot of people.
> 
> Max Hall definately stole the spotlight from the game. He bashed his BYU fans three weeks before, Then the entire U of U. What is next on his list?
Click to expand...

A long career at Taco Time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser

I hear Pepperidge (sp?) Farms needs a new supervisor on their turnover assembly line. From what I understand, he's more than qualified.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> A long career at Taco Time.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



> I hear Pepperidge (sp?) Farms needs a new supervisor on their turnover assembly line. From what I understand, he's more than qualified.


 -_O-

Maybe so....


----------



## Catherder

Since the zoobies wore throwback jerseys on Saturday, (their best look IMO, much better than stealing Utah States colors as they use now) here is a throwback jersey the Utes can wear next year for the Y game.

http://www.sportsfan4.com/football/five ... rom-he-h...


----------



## Comrade Duck

The only thing I will add to this thread is that if you can't sneak beer into RES on a cold Saturday night in November you're not that creative. Anyone that doubts his story based solely on the fact that alcohol isn't sold at RES is naive. I spent 5 years (yeah, I was a little slow) at USU. Alcohol wasn't allowed, but the games there aren't any fun sober. Am I right Jahan? I saw first hand what it takes to make sure your beverage of choice was available right up to the end of the game. Where there's a will, there's a way.

Shane


----------



## Huge29

Comrade Duck said:


> The only thing I will add to this thread is that if you can't sneak beer into RES on a cold Saturday night in November you're not that creative. Anyone that doubts his story based solely on the fact that alcohol isn't sold at RES is naive. I spent 5 years (yeah, I was a little slow) at USU. Alcohol wasn't allowed, but the games there aren't any fun sober. Am I right Jahan? I saw first hand what it takes to make sure your beverage of choice was available right up to the end of the game. Where there's a will, there's a way.
> 
> Shane


I remember a student who had some of the old school porro prism big binocs who had filled them up with his beverage of choice, clearly alcohol from the smell. Now, don't go telling me those U fans are dumb, that took some creativity!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I remember when a Ute Fan drove a firetruck into the stadium and hosed all the BYU fans with beer. You should have seen their faces :lol: :lol: That cold beer blasted them right out of their seats. :lol: :lol: Their cars smelling like beer. The cops pulled them over, and he could smell the beer on them. 10,000 DUIs that night after the game. BYU parents scolled their kids after they came home plastered with beer.

Now I understand why Max Hall was very upset. :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm not saying his story didn't happen either, but his family must have great odds to be sitting by someone who had enough beer to plaster them after the game.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Here is what someone said on the BYU message boards.

Sweet lord,

This whole thing is getting ridiculous. I love how the treatment of his family keeps getting worse and worse. Pretty soon it'll be, "Oh ya, well I heard that they also sexually molested several family members and killed the family dog".

I was at the game last year and I did not see any of this stuff. Yes, there was the usual infantile behaviour from some of the student body. Screaming of F U BYU and flipping off BYU fans but really it was a pretty tame year from what I saw compared to many years. Blowing out BYU really kind of calmed down the whole crowd.

I do doubt the whole story that Max is telling. I don't doubt they were most likely verbally abused if they were in blue and I would not doubt the sex doll thing either but as for the rest. It is dubious at best.

1) Unlikely that beer are still left after the game.

2) In a cup? Not likely.

3) We hear nothing about this until way after the fact?

4) No one is arrested

5) How exactly would Utes fans know what Max's family looks like?



All of these things point to an extreme exagerration from Max. He just has gotten ripped apart over the past year by Ute fans and BYU fans alike and he cannot take the heat. The dude would die if he was in the SEC. I lived back east and they are vicious out there.

Here is another point:

Finally, the Utah event staff is VERY proactive about catching drinkers. They certainly don't get them all, but it's well known what happens if you get caught.. You get ejected, cited for open container, and likely also cited for public intoxication... Intentionally dumping beer on a BYU fan would DEFINITELY get you busted, and I highly doubt if a Ute fan would risk ejection and hundreds of dollars in fines and court time, just to pour a beer on an unsuspecting zoob.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

People who drink beer and route for BYU make me want to vomit.

That's right you heard me Tree and Fatbass.  You big Homos


----------



## Huge29

To Ute fans-obviously that was a dumb thing for Max to say, not only to generalize a whole group of thousands of people, but also that done in such a ****y manner as if they had just wiped the floor with them. Most Y fans disagree with that no matter what Tree and FB say! Don't take offense at that, let's keep it civil and fun!

To everyone-let's let this experience inspire us to be better disciplined to not act unruly and more importantly let's be better at reigning in the idiots around us. As a fan of the home team it can put a problem to rest very quickly by the same fan's team speaking up; let's be that man!! When people feel as if there safety is in jeopardy no one is having fun-as demonstrated by the girl in this pic:


----------



## wyogoob

O-|-O


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> The only thing I will add to this thread is that if you can't sneak beer into RES on a cold Saturday night in November you're not that creative. Anyone that doubts his story based solely on the fact that alcohol isn't sold at RES is naive. I spent 5 years (yeah, I was a little slow) at USU. Alcohol wasn't allowed, but the games there aren't any fun sober. Am I right Jahan? I saw first hand what it takes to make sure your beverage of choice was available right up to the end of the game. Where there's a will, there's a way.
> 
> Shane


Comrade Duck is 100% correct. I loved going to USU basketball games, but I hated the asshats that were drunk behind the basket that would always throw crap on the floor. :evil: Also Shane, it took me 5 to get my bachelors also.


----------



## jahan

I hate to say this, but Yote just made a valid point. Utes know how to drink and they aren't going to first, waste beer on BYU fans and second there isn't going to be any left after halftime anyways. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

If I was a beer drinker than I know I wouldn't be wasting a perfectly good beer by throwing it on someone. 

Plus the odds on it happening to Max Hall and his family is very slim, but yes it could happen. It's just funny that he waited a whole year to finally go public about it.

Plus we can't rule out the fact that it could have been some BYU fans that were pissed off at Max Hall because of his performance that night.

BYU fans don't drink beer right so they would more likely be throwing it because UTE fans would be drinking it.


----------



## GaryFish

So answer me this. Why is utefan so offended by Max Hall?

The more I think about this and hear the comments over and over, I wonder why utefan even cares. utefan hates Max Hall AND BYU and everything about BYU. And it wouldn't matter if Hall had said what he said - utefan would still hate him. So if the feelings are mutual, and he just states his feelings, what is there to be offended by? Really?


----------



## flyguy7

I agree, anyone that drinks beer should know that you aren't going to be able to haul in a bunch, so you're quantities are very limited. Nobody in their right mind would waste that small smount of precious beer by pouring it on someone. Anyone who drinks knows that beer is before the game, and straight alcohol is during the game. Bacardi 151 will give you your best power-to-weight ratio. :mrgreen: _/O


----------



## HOGAN

Here the thing. Max Hall and Byu in general hold themselves to a much higher value than any Utah fan. It is almost goal #1 to let Utah know about this value. Here in Utah it starts at a very young age. Growing up here in Utah I was not allowed to play with certain mormon families. I am perfevtly fine with this. Matter in fact I love this. If this is what it takes for these people who do not drink, smoke, pill pop, swear, or anything else that is frowned upon in the church, and it keeps them from going nuts and blowing off someones head, then I love it. ALL churchs are good things and have good intentions. BUT if you are going to walk the walk then talk the talk. 

The average Utah fan is the guy that swears and has an occosional drink. The average Y fan does not. Once in a while there will be a drunk out of control Utah fan, but it is due to alcohol when this happens. Once in a while there is an out of control Y fan, sober? That is what is scary. This person does it sober. There are more obnoxious U fans but IMO they do minor issues, just more of them. When the Y fan snaps it is more major. 


I really don't give a rats ass what Max Hall says about me. And if BYU thinks he is the greatest QB ever to come out of there, they are nuts. Max Hall sucks, he will not play in the NFL, not ever. The best move the Y could do is bench him for the last game, they would improve their chances of winning by a lot.


I wish the Vegas bowl would grow some balls and bag the 3 or 4th place of the PAC 10 and invite BYU AND UTAH to play in their bowl. If it is all about money, you would not make any more with this match up. That would be a great game, again.


----------



## GaryFish

Hogan - very good explaination of the feelings generally of the rivalry. I think the religious element certainly is one thing that makes this one different than many of the other notable rivalries. Which to me is really quite silly. Especially when you consider that something like 90% of the student body at uofu are LDS as well. 

I LOVE your idea of a rematch in the Vegas Bowl. That would make some serious bank! I love it! What would the over/under be on personal fouls in that one? Classic!


----------



## STEVO

I dont know why they try to make it into a religous type thing. I know a TON of LDS people that are Ute fans, dont drink, dont swear, Basically live by the BYU standard to a T, But then I also know plenty of Cougar fans that drink, swear ect.... they still happen to be mormon. How does all this stuff work out?? Just because a "Ute fan" chooses to have a beer or two in no way makes them "drunks". If your a BYU fan (or any person) that thinks that then it just shows how naive and brainwashed you are. I think Max completely screwed himself bigtime with the comments that he made. You can NEVER judge a group of people by the actions of only a very few. A mormon of all people should know this. Somehow I think god would look down on that :roll: .


----------



## GaryFish

Well, I'd welcome most utefans to my tailgate party anytime. Wear your red, expect some good natured banter, and some great food. If you want beer, bring your own and no one will give you crap about it. My thing this year has been homemade rootbeer - good stuff and I'll gladly share. Tailgating for the TCU game, some frogfans parked next to us. I invited them to share the food. They respectfully declined - which is cool. Just have fun with it though. Its all good. Heck, I might even invite jahan, fatbass, or even coyoteslayer to a tailgate party! And if you come fatbass - the ONLY thing we want to hear about SEC tailgating are stories of sun dresses with cowboy boots - any other SEC discussion is off limits! Except for maybe some good hate stories about urban liar. :wink:


----------



## stablebuck

The most heinous crime of all is that beer was thrown. Why would you want to discard something so delicious and precious?!?!
Throw a hot dog or a cup of chili, but not beer...unless it's natural light and then you're probably too drunk to even realize what you have in your hand and that you are in fact throwing something


----------



## STEVO

+1 I agree. If there was some small chance that the beer was snuck into the game, there is no way in hell its still going to be there when the game is over. That stuff would be gone before the end of the 1st qtr :lol: ............ Mabey it was piss instead of beer. See now the beer doesnt sound so bad does it :mrgreen:


----------



## HOGAN

Good posts. I must admit, I do not mind BYU, they arn't too bad. It is those handful of fans and players that feed the hate, not all, not all mormons, just some, and as stated you will find them in every religion, sport, back alley of the world. No one or nothing is perfect, but I guess Utah does not claim to be, but seems as if the Y is always reminding us they are soooooooooooo close. And the church also says this, the church is perfect, the people are not. False. In todays world a thing MUST adapt to survive, the church is no different. It is just those handful I will always side with Utah. I am imbarressed about the hateful, violent Utah fans.

JMO


----------



## HOGAN

I really do not intend this to be a church debate, and am not trying to go down that road but maybe it is the bottom line. FWIW I have missinories over every Tuesday @ 6:00 fo bible study every week for a few years now.


----------



## GaryFish

No offense taken. Its all good discussion. 

One thing I'm working on is differentiating the schools from the sports teams. I grew up the son of a ute grad. I grew to hate that stupid fight song I'd have to listen to trapped in the cab of the truck on hunting trips or out on the boat. Urrrrgggg. But the u is a very good school. I support them. My family has benefited (especially my autistic son) from some VERY good programs there. I like the University of Utah. That said, I DON'T like the utahutes football team. So I'm seeing kind of a similar deal among utefans. Not so much against Brigham Young University, just against the BYUCougar football team. Fair enough. 

And FWIW - I'm the guy in the neighborhood that will snowblow all the sidewalks - not just the homes of ward members. I just have neighbors. Not LDS neighbors. Not "in active" member neighbors. Not "non-member" neighbors. Just neighbors. Heck, I've even helped a bunch of my utefan neighbors dig cars out of the snow! ;-) And one of these days, when the weather cooperates, I'm going to turn their front yards blue! bwahahahaahaaha!!!! Blue food coloring in a pressure sprayer can turn snow a very nice color in less time than you'd think!


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> So answer me this. Why is utefan so offended by Max Hall?
> 
> The more I think about this and hear the comments over and over, I wonder why utefan even cares. utefan hates Max Hall AND BYU and everything about BYU. And it wouldn't matter if Hall had said what he said - utefan would still hate him. So if the feelings are mutual, and he just states his feelings, what is there to be offended by? Really?


I don't hate Max Hall, he annoys me, but I don't care what he said. If you want to see hate for BYU go up to USU, they hate BYU. I think it is because about half the student body was denied admission to BYU. :lol: Anyways what bugs me is when one of thier fans or players do something bad and other fans (not all) spend days bringing up why Utefans and Ute players are worse. :roll: If more fans were like most of the Cougar fans on here, I would have no beef. Plus I really like some of BYU's athletes, I played football with Jorgensen, I really like Pitta and Unga.

I hate rabid fans from both teams, they make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Guest

jahan said:


> If more fans were like most of the Cougar fans on here, I would have no beef.


In my experience most BYU fans are like the fans on this forum. The vast majority of them are just ordinary fans who support their team, no matter what. Most Utah fans are the same way. That is what good fans are supposed to do, no matter who they cheer for. We are talking about a very small percentage who give the rest on both sides a bad name. Probably less than 1%. That is what makes Hall's comments so stupid. I am sure he regrets them now.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> One thing I'm working on is differentiating the schools from the sports teams. I grew up the son of a ute grad. I grew to hate that stupid fight song I'd have to listen to trapped in the cab of the truck on hunting trips or out on the boat. Urrrrgggg. But the u is a very good school. I support them. My family has benefited (especially my autistic son) from some VERY good programs there. I like the University of Utah. That said, I DON'T like the utahutes football team. So I'm seeing kind of a similar deal among utefans. Not so much against Brigham Young University, just against the BYUCougar football team. Fair enough.


I agree! I attended the U of U, but I can't stand the ute sports programs due to SOME/many of the utefans I have had direct experiences with. My experiences are that, MINE, and I have no doubt HOGAN is sincere in his experiences with BYU fans/snobby Mormons. I moved out of a neighborhood because me and my family weren't "Mormon enough" for the do-gooders on our street. Where I live now, now one cares what religion we all and it is refreshing. I believe the like/dislike comes from BOTH sides. I enrolled at the U of U over BYU because the U had/has a better engineering department. If I had gone after a law degree I would have gone to BYU, if I were to have wanted a biology degree I would have attended USU where I foolishly turned down a full ride scholarship out of high school. Academics has NOTHING to do with my favoring one school over another in sports.

Bottom line stays the same for me, WTF does utefan give a rats a$$ what Hall says does? True he likely will never play in the NFL, but that has NOTHING to do with him being a very good COLLEGE player. Players have won the Heisman and gone undrafted, ever heard of Charlie Ward? Loke at the QB for the Kansas City Chiefs, he didn't start a SINGLE college game yet is now making millions in the NFL. What this shows is success at the college level often means NOTHING toward success in the NFL. We could make a longer list of very good college players who did not succeed in the NFL than have gone on to have successful NFL careers. I am sure it makes utefan feel all manly to say Hall will never make it into the NFL, guess what, neither will 95+% of the ute players, so what's your point? :?


----------



## proutdoors

WeakenedWarrior said:


> We are talking about a very small percentage who give the rest on both sides a bad name. Probably less than 1%. That is what makes Hall's comments so stupid. I am sure he regrets them now.


Why would someone regret telling how they truly feel? You/I can disagree with what he said, but if that is how he feels why should he regret saying it? Has PC taken over the sports world that much? utefan needs to man up and not let WORDS cause so much pain/anguish/lost sleep that came from someone they would hate no matter what he said/did.


----------



## Guest

proutdoors said:


> Why would someone regret telling how they truly feel? You/I can disagree with what he said, but if that is how he feels why should he regret saying it? Has PC taken over the sports world that much? utefan needs to man up and not let WORDS cause so much pain/anguish/lost sleep that came from someone they would hate no matter what he said/did.


I don't know if he does or not, but here are a few reasons why he *should* regret them:

1) HATE is a strong word that is not very compatible with the religion he professes to follow.
2) He included EVERYONE who is associated with Utah in his hatred and accusations of classlessness. I know he narrowed it down in his apology to just those fans at RES, but the damage from his initial carpet bombing was already done.
3) He has stolen ALL the focus and attention away from his teammates who played their hearts out in the game and are more responsible for the victory than he is. While it was a drastic improvement over last year's performance in the rivalry game, it was still far from his best performance.
4) He has set up his teammates who are not seniors for a major butt whooping next year at RES.


----------



## proutdoors

WeakenedWarrior said:


> I don't know if he does or not, but here are a few reasons why he *should* regret them:
> 
> 1) HATE is a strong word that is not very compatible with the religion he professes to follow. Have you ever over-stated something in the heat of the moment? I am of the LDS faith, and there are MANY things I HATE. I HATE murderers, cop killers, pedophiles, rapists, terrorists, Socialists, etc..
> 2) He included EVERYONE who is associated with Utah in his hatred and accusations of classlessness. I know he narrowed it down in his apology to just those fans at RES, but the damage from his initial carpet bombing was already done. Done to whom? Again, WTH does utefan give a rats backside what Hall says? :?
> 3) He has stolen ALL the focus and attention away from his teammates who played their hearts out in the game and are more responsible for the victory than he is. While it was a drastic improvement over last year's performance in the rivalry game, it was still far from his best performance. Did he "steal it" or did over-sensitive utefans and the media by making a big deal about it?
> 4) He has set up his teammates who are not seniors for a major butt whooping next year at RES. Right, if Hall had nothing but nice words to say about the utes BYU would win the next 5 by landslides, but since he hurt poor little uteplayers feelers BYU will now get a "major butt whooping". :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

WeakenedWarrior said:


> 4) He has set up his teammates who are not seniors for a major butt whooping next year at RES.


That part is probably true. I remember in '92 at Rice Stadium (Eccles hadn't bought his name on it at that point). The three previous years Detmer had lit up the utes big time. They were all mad about it. By the time the rivalry game came around, BYU was on their third string QB - Ryan Han****. He was killing them! So in the 4th quarter, Han**** scrambled to the side lines and five yards out of bounds, the utes took his knee completely out. Cougs went on to win. Han**** went on to play professional baseball - his first sport - but his career ended early because he knee never recovered right - it was the leg he came down on as he pitched. So whoever the BYU QB is next year in the rivalry game - should expect a cheap shot out of bounds. Its what the utes do when they can't win on the field within the rules of the game. They take cheap shots. Always have. Always will.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> That part is probably true. I remember in '92 at Rice Stadium (Eccles hadn't bought his name on it at that point). The three previous years Detmer had lit up the utes big time. They were all mad about it. By the time the rivalry game came around, BYU was on their third string QB - Ryan Han****. He was killing them! So in the 4th quarter, Han**** scrambled to the side lines and five yards out of bounds, the utes took his knee completely out. Cougs went on to win. Han**** went on to play professional baseball - his first sport - but his career ended early because he knee never recovered right - it was the leg he came down on as he pitched. So whoever the BYU QB is next year in the rivalry game - should expect a cheap shot out of bounds. *Its what the utes do when they can't win on the field within the rules of the game. They take cheap shots. Always have. Always will.*


Yep most Ute players are cheap shot artists if they can't win. BYU players also make plenty of cheap shots, but BYU fans will never admit things like this. It goes against the BYU code. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) He has set up his teammates who are not seniors for a major butt whooping next year at RES.
> 
> 
> 
> That part is probably true. I remember in '92 at Rice Stadium (Eccles hadn't bought his name on it at that point). The three previous years Detmer had lit up the utes big time. They were all mad about it. By the time the rivalry game came around, BYU was on their third string QB - Ryan Han****. He was killing them! So in the 4th quarter, Han**** scrambled to the side lines and five yards out of bounds, the utes took his knee completely out. Cougs went on to win. Han**** went on to play professional baseball - his first sport - but his career ended early because he knee never recovered right - it was the leg he came down on as he pitched. *So whoever the BYU QB is next year in the rivalry game - should expect a cheap shot out of bounds.* Its what the utes do when they can't win on the field within the rules of the game. They take cheap shots. Always have. Always will.
Click to expand...

I sure hope that doesn't happen, I am a firm believer in letting your play, fair honest play speak for itself. Something Max Hall could of done. He has accomplished enough he didn't need to go off, but it doesn't matter, it is all said and done.

Pro I agree with Max Hall is an good college player, I also agree with not all good college players do well in the NFL or anything at all. I think Tebow will be one of these guys, he will make the NFL, but he will never be a star IMO. Also you did make a poor choice not going to USU for Engineering. :^8^: :mrgreen: :wink:

I have a friend that has been to every game at Rice Ecceles for the last three years in seats that is in the visitor section. He has never saw a fight with opposing fans, never EVER saw beer being thrown. I would love to go to a game with you guys and see all of this wonderful beer throwing stuff. :O•-: I will admit going to a couple games in those seats, I have noticed more obnoxious drunk fans from the opposing teams than Ute fan, not say there isn't any bad Ute fans.


----------



## proutdoors

jahan said:


> Pro I agree with Max Hall is an good college player, I also agree with not all good college players do well in the NFL or anything at all. I think Tebow will be one of these guys, he will make the NFL, but he will never be a star IMO. Also you did make a poor choice not going to USU for Engineering. :^8^: :mrgreen: :wink:


Coming out of high school engineering wasn't even on the radar for me as an option. Wildlife Biology was, but I preferred partying and being a punk to being a college athlete at that time. I like Logan, but I would NEVER recommend USU over the U of U for an EE.

I doubt Tebow will be in the top 3 of QB's drafted next spring. Arguably the best collegiate athlete ever, but he doesn't fit the NFL Qb 'mold' to well IMHO. I hate to admit it, but I think the QB from the Washington Huskies has a very good chance of being a productive NFL QB, but what has he done at the collegiate level? Of course, very few 'experts' predicted Drew Brees coming out of Purdue to be this successful at the NFL level.

I haven't seen beer tossed, but I have seen fights at RES. And, the language is comparable to a sea port. Poor grammar and all.  :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> *I have a friend* that has been to every game at Rice Ecceles for the last three years in seats that is in the visitor section. He has never saw a fight with opposing fans, never EVER saw beer being thrown. I would love to go to a game with you guys and see all of this wonderful beer throwing stuff. I will admit going to a couple games in those seats, I have noticed more obnoxious drunk fans from the opposing teams than Ute fan, not say there isn't any bad Ute fans.


Jahan, I thought your momma didn't allow you to have friends.

I have to admit that these stories seem pretty wild. :lol: :lol: I'm not dismissing a lot the stories, but it sure seems like a lot of crazy stories are made up. I have never seen crazy things happen at things games. I guess I'm sitting with people who have more than half a brain. :lol: :lol: I have seen people swear a lot.

BTW, BYU fans, **** and hell aren't swear words.


----------



## Guest

proutdoors said:


> Have you ever over-stated something in the heat of the moment? I am of the LDS faith, and there are MANY things I HATE. I HATE murderers, cop killers, pedophiles, rapists, terrorists, Socialists, etc..


Of course I have, and I always regret it later, and I suspect Hall will as well eventually, if he doesn't already. I am also of the LDS faith, and I too hate certain types of people like you mentioned, but I would be very careful about openly declaring hatred for an entire group of people, in such a public manner, when I was in a position that made me a representative of my faith, which teaches charity, compassion and forgiveness, even towards ones enemies. I am not saying Hall should act like a general authority, but statements like his give a lot of people a very negative impression of the Church, and I am sure that is not what Max Hall wants to do. The fact is BYU football does represent the LDS Church in many ways, and Bronco has openly embraced this. So Max Hall, as a team captain, should try to represent his school and his church in a more positive manner.



proutdoors said:


> Right, if Hall had nothing but nice words to say about the utes BYU would win the next 5 by landslides, but since he hurt poor little uteplayers feelers BYU will now get a "major butt whooping". :roll:


No, but coaches use things like this as motivational tool, and make no mistake, no one is happier about Hall's comments than Kyle Whittingham. He is going to milk this on all four teets from now until kickoff next year, and for years to come.


----------



## proutdoors

WeakenedWarrior said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, if Hall had nothing but nice words to say about the utes BYU would win the next 5 by landslides, but since he hurt poor little uteplayers feelers BYU will now get a "major butt whooping". :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but coaches use things like this as motivation a lot more than you may realize, and make no mistake, no one is happier about Hall's comments than Kyle Whittingham. He is going to milk this on all four teets from now until kickoff next year, and for years to come.
Click to expand...

 Do you think either team needs 'more' motivation for the Holy War? If either team can't get fired up w/o comments from the past year, they have lilttle chance of victory.

Since I grew up on a dairy, I can't let the "teets" go, its "teats". :wink:

I contend that, as I believe GaryFish mentioned, Urban Meyer did more to cause bad blood than Hall could ever do with his 'tirade'. I hold coaches to a higher standard than players, so where is the condemnation from utefan on Urban making it so negative?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> No, but coaches use things like this as motivation a lot more than you may realize, and make no mistake, no one is happier about Hall's comments than Kyle Whittingham. He is going to milk this on all four teets from now until kickoff next year, and for years to come.


He has this game already marked on the calendar. He is going to fire up his team like they have never been fired up before.

This is why chicken chit Max Hall waited until after the game because he knew he wouldn't be playing the Utes again. I would have loved it if he said it before the game. BYU would have had to replant their turf and Max Hall would have been carried out in a body bag.


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> No, but coaches use things like this as motivation a lot more than you may realize, and make no mistake, no one is happier about Hall's comments than Kyle Whittingham. He is going to milk this on all four teets from now until kickoff next year, and for years to come.
> 
> 
> 
> He has this game already marked on the calendar. He is going to fire up his team like they have never been fired up before.
> 
> This is why chicken chit Max Hall waited until after the game because he knew he wouldn't be playing the Utes again. I would have loved it if he said it before the game. BYU would have had to replant their turf and Max Hall would have been carried out in a body bag.
Click to expand...

 Right, because neither team took cheap shots Saturday thanks to Hall keeping silent until after the game. :roll:


----------



## Guest

proutdoors said:


> I contend that, as I believe GaryFish mentioned, Urban Meyer did more to cause bad blood than Hall could ever do with his 'tirade'. I hold coaches to a higher standard than players, so where is the condemnation from utefan on Urban making it so negative?


I agree with you on this. Urban elevated the rivalry to another level. He was far more disrespectful towards BYU than anyone has been in the rivalry before or since. Where were the MWC reprimands for "disparaging and criticizing another MWC member institution" when Meyer was on the Hill?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Right, because neither team took cheap shots Saturday thanks to Hall keeping silent until after the game.


Well those cheap shots weren't anything out of the ordinary. You would have seen 10 times more if he made his remarks before the game.


----------



## Dodger

WeakenedWarrior said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever over-stated something in the heat of the moment? I am of the LDS faith, and there are MANY things I HATE. I HATE murderers, cop killers, pedophiles, rapists, terrorists, Socialists, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have, and I always regret it later, and I suspect Hall will as well eventually, if he doesn't already. I am also of the LDS faith, and I too hate certain types of people like you mentioned, but I would be very careful about openly declaring hatred for an entire group of people, in such a public manner, when I was in a position that made me a representative of my faith, which teaches charity, compassion and forgiveness, even towards ones enemies. I am not saying Hall should act like a general authority, but statements like his give a lot of people a very negative impression of the Church, and I am sure that is not what Max Hall wants to do. The fact is BYU football does represent the LDS Church in many ways, and Bronco has openly embraced this. So Max Hall, as a team captain, should try to represent his school and his church in a more positive manner.
> 
> The Utes are finding something to get mad about. The word "hate" has lost almost all meaning anymore. Had he said "detest," I think the complaints would be more legit. The utes are just upset and sensitive on that.
> 
> Max apologized and I think he probably should have.
> 
> I don't think the church needs to be drug into this though. Max hates Utes. God hates wickeness. (Psalms 45:7 - depending on how you read it) Should Max have said it, no. But there is no reason that the shorts should be so twisted. After all, what do the utes care what Max Hall thinks?
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, if Hall had nothing but nice words to say about the utes BYU would win the next 5 by landslides, but since he hurt poor little uteplayers feelers BYU will now get a "major butt whooping". :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but coaches use things like this as motivation a lot more than you may realize, and make no mistake, no one is happier about Hall's comments than Kyle Whittingham. He is going to milk this on all four teets from now until kickoff next year, and for years to come.
Click to expand...

What's Kyle Wittingham going to say? "Last year, their quarterback said he hates you. Yeah, he doesn't go there anymore and he kicked our butts, but you show the rest of them, that were unrelated, that you aren't going to take what their old guy did."

There's no more motivation there than the regular rivalry already provides.


----------



## proutdoors

coyoteslayer said:


> Right, because neither team took cheap shots Saturday thanks to Hall keeping silent until after the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Well those cheap shots weren't anything out of the ordinary. You would have seen 10 times more if he made his remarks before the game.
Click to expand...

Sooooooooo, you are saying the ute football team is CLASSLESS. How else could you suggest they would take "ten times" as many cheap shots? :shock: Maybe this thread should be retitled "uteplayers/coaches = Scumbags".


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

These guys are getting college scholarships to kill each other. Not because they are mild tempered and well behaved. I love it. I think we should get rid of the pads for next years game.


----------



## Chaser

Good perspective:

http://connect2utah.com/content/sports/story/?cid=64782


----------



## proutdoors

> 8-Max Hall took one year of heat. John Beck took three years of abuse. Beck never lashed out and Eric Weddle congratulated him on the field moments after Beck 's dramatic game winning pass to Johnny Harline. There are Utes and Cougars taking the high road. Max will be remembered as the guy who lashed out, but Beck doesn't get his due as a classy guy.


That is the ONLY one of the 8 I agree with. The rest are utefan whining.


----------



## HOGAN

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I'm working on is differentiating the schools from the sports teams. I grew up the son of a ute grad. I grew to hate that stupid fight song I'd have to listen to trapped in the cab of the truck on hunting trips or out on the boat. Urrrrgggg. But the u is a very good school. I support them. My family has benefited (especially my autistic son) from some VERY good programs there. I like the University of Utah. That said, I DON'T like the utahutes football team. So I'm seeing kind of a similar deal among utefans. Not so much against Brigham Young University, just against the BYUCougar football team. Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I attended the U of U, but I can't stand the ute sports programs due to SOME/many of the utefans I have had direct experiences with. My experiences are that, MINE, and I have no doubt HOGAN is sincere in his experiences with BYU fans/snobby Mormons. I moved out of a neighborhood because me and my family weren't "Mormon enough" for the do-gooders on our street. Where I live now, now one cares what religion we all and it is refreshing. I believe the like/dislike comes from BOTH sides. I enrolled at the U of U over BYU because the U had/has a better engineering department. If I had gone after a law degree I would have gone to BYU, if I were to have wanted a biology degree I would have attended USU where I foolishly turned down a full ride scholarship out of high school. Academics has NOTHING to do with my favoring one school over another in sports.
> 
> Bottom line stays the same for me, WTF does utefan give a rats **** what Hall says does? True he likely will never play in the NFL, but that has NOTHING to do with him being a very good COLLEGE player. Players have won the Heisman and gone undrafted, ever heard of Charlie Ward? Loke at the QB for the Kansas City Chiefs, he didn't start a SINGLE college game yet is now making millions in the NFL. What this shows is success at the college level often means NOTHING toward success in the NFL. We could make a longer list of very good college players who did not succeed in the NFL than have gone on to have successful NFL careers. I am sure it makes utefan feel all manly to say Hall will never make it into the NFL, guess what, neither will 95+% of the ute players, so what's your point? :?
Click to expand...

I don't give a rats ass what Max Hall has said. A better question is why are you defending what he said and if anyone gives their oppinion the way they saw the game it is whinning. I really don't think anyone was calling Y fans around here whinners after last years game so why start now?


----------



## HOGAN

And my point was agreed with, Max Halll sucks. He will never amount to anything from here on out in footbal unless he is a water boy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

fatbass said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my point was agreed with, Max Halll sucks. He will never amount to anything from here on out in footbal unless he is a water boy.
> 
> 
> 
> U of U gives PHDs in "Waterboy". :wink:
Click to expand...

Oh look at me I like Alabama. 
When's the last time they did anything? :roll: ****. Why don't you and Hercules get a room already.


----------



## proutdoors

HOGAN said:


> I don't give a **** Max Hall has said. A better question is why are you defending what he said and if anyone gives their oppinion the way they saw the game it is whinning. I really don't think anyone was calling Y fans around here whinners after last years game so why start now?


Are YOU saying utefan isn't whining? If what you and other utefans are doing isn't whining, what is? If YOU don't care what Max said, why are YOU commenting repeatedly about it? Why do YOU take it so serious? I sure do NOT. I enjoy the bantering, if YOU don't, my apologies. I didn't think YOU would take it so serious. utefan needs to lighten up, not worry about what a BYU player OR fan thinks, and enjoy THEIR team while not worrying about the other team and it's fans opinions.


----------



## Huge29

I think Pro mentioned that Hall should not regret what he said. Well, he truly does. My friend and old coworker visited with him yesterday getting some autographed footballs back from him. He said that Max truly did look very ......run down may be the word?? He said that he did not even dare mention the 1,000 lb gorilla in the room, but did clearly regret the statements just from how he said he was doing FWIW. He does have a conscience and simply said something really stupid in the heat of the moment.


----------



## lehi

I agree with what fixed blade said, get rid of the pads for next year. In fact, give them baseball bats and spiked chains! Lets not even have a football game just a huge gladiator fight to the death, Hell yeah! ( or for byu fans, Heck Yeah!) 

:wink:


----------



## The Janitor

I think this whole Max Hall thing is getting overplayed. Instead of just accepting that Utah lost, utefan is beating this thing to death trying to find himself a victory, albeit a moral victory, by vindicating himself through Max Hall's statements. Just face it utefan, your team lost this year. :OX/:


----------



## GaryFish

> And my point was agreed with, Max Halll sucks. He will never amount to anything from here on out in footbal unless he is a water boy.


Perhaps he can take some tips from Brian Johnson on what to do when no professional team (not even a UFL team? Really?) wants you.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> And my point was agreed with, Max Halll sucks. He will never amount to anything from here on out in footbal unless he is a water boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he can take some tips from Brian Johnson on what to do when no professional team (not even a UFL team? Really?) wants you.
Click to expand...

 :^8^: -_O-


----------



## flyguy7

The Janitor said:


> I think this whole Max Hall thing is getting overplayed. Instead of just accepting that Utah lost, utefan is beating this thing to death trying to find himself a victory, albeit a moral victory, by vindicating himself through Max Hall's statements. Just face it utefan, your team lost this year. :OX/:


Kind of like Coug fans who still relish in the fact that the Cougs won the 1984 "National Championship" by beating an _*UNRANKED*_ 6-5 Michigan team?


----------



## Guest

flyguy7 said:


> Kind of like Coug fans who still relish in the fact that the Cougs won the 1984 "National Championship" by beating an _*UNRANKED*_ 6-5 Michigan team?


Why the air quotes around National Championship? They were in fact named the National Champions in 1984. Its in the NCAA record book. Look it up. Scoreboard! And I don't hear too many BYU fans citing that as evidence that BYU is better than Utah. You may hear a few of the kool-aid drinkers talk about it now and then, but most don't even bring it up very often anymore. This year may be a slight exception because it is the 25th anniversary.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Why the air quotes around National Championship? They were in fact named the National Champions in 1984. Its in the NCAA record book. Look it up. Scoreboard! And I don't hear too many BYU fans citing that as evidence that BYU is better than Utah. You may hear a few of the kool-aid drinkers talk about it now and then, but most don't even bring it up very often anymore. This year may be a slight exception because it is the 25th anniversary.


I have heard BYU fans making a big deal out of this, but what has BYU done since then??? BYU has had a lot of great players over the years, but they have NEVER had a undefeated team like the UTES in 2004, 2008, TCU 2009, and Boise ST.

With all the great players on the team then they have NEVER been able to get the job done, and I ask why not?

BYU reminds me a lot of the Jazz. They choke in big games.


----------



## GaryFish

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU reminds me a lot of the Jazz. They choke in big games.


Seems to me, that BYU wasn't who choked on Saturday. Seems to me, they came through in the big game. 
[attachment=0:17jjlppe]Winning.jpg[/attachment:17jjlppe]

And talk about choking in big games, and even not so big games - beating one team with a winning record this year - that is quite an accomplishment. Way to go. :roll:

Put this one in perspective. On Saturday, utah was playing for their 4th - 10-win season in their history. BYU was playing for their 4th 10-win season - in a row.


----------



## HOGAN

I thought I was discussing a current event and a past game not whinning, but if you say so, wish everyone else would quit whinning about it too.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7052 ... -team.html

Hall looking forward to the bowl game. What an athlete. :roll:


----------



## Guest

coyoteslayer said:


> I have heard BYU fans making a big deal out of this, but what has BYU done since then???


Oh, not much. Just 12 conference championships and 10 top 25 finishes. Admittedly, their bowl record needs improvement, but you can't say that they haven't done anything since '84.



coyoteslayer said:


> BYU has had a lot of great players over the years, but they have NEVER had a undefeated team like the UTES in 2004, 2008, TCU 2009, and Boise ST.
> 
> With all the great players on the team then they have NEVER been able to get the job done, and I ask why not?


A lot of BYU fans, myself included, would like to know why as well. But the fact is they have come close on several occasions. They came very close in '96, going 14-1, which to this day is the record for the longest season in modern college football history. They may not have gone undefeated, but they won more games in a single season than Utah did last year, including an impressive win in the Cotton Bowl over #12 Kansas State. Then they came close again in '01, and probably would have succeeded if they had not lost their star back and Doak Walker winner, Luke Staley, to a broken leg for the last two games. They finished 12-2, which is as many wins as Utah had in 2004. I also think they came very close in '07. There only losses that year were by a list minute field goal to Arizona, and in double OT to Boston College.

The fact of the matter is it is very difficult to go undefeated, and often it requires a little luck. That certainly was the case for Utah last year. TCU did it this year, but it was their first time in over 70 years!! And lets not even bring up Boise State. All three of the top MWC teams would go undefeated almost every year as well if they played in the WAC.


----------



## GaryFish

[attachment=0:299mcw10]Choking.jpg[/attachment:299mcw10]


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> And my point was agreed with, Max Halll sucks. He will never amount to anything from here on out in footbal unless he is a water boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he can take some tips from Brian Johnson on what to do when no professional team (not even a UFL team? Really?) wants you.
Click to expand...

Very true, you don't hear me arguing. Brian Johnson made the practice squad then got cut, I didn't think he would make it that far, he was not a very good quarterback.

Pro I agree with the EE degree being better at the U. Now if you were talking Civil I definitely know USU has the best program in the state.

Lastly I hope USU kicks BYU ass tonight in basketball, but BYU is the better team so USU is going to have to bring their A game.


----------



## Guest

GaryFish said:


> Put this one in perspective. On Saturday, utah was playing for their 4th - 10-win season in their history. BYU was playing for their 4th 10-win season - in a row.


Yeah, that does give a little perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> [attachment=0:2mlffhax]Choking.jpg[/attachment:2mlffhax]


In all fairness, Utah has elevated the standard. Think about it, back before 2004 most MWC schools could only dream about NC game (minus 1984 Cougars), now BCS busting has almost become a norm that is expected and when BYU doesn't do it they feel let down. I don't think anyone can deny historically, especially in the 80's, BYU was the better team, but this decade I think the argument can be made that Utah has been better. Now BYU has been more consistent that is for sure.


----------



## Guest

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=0:1sr9f1lb]Choking.jpg[/attachment:1sr9f1lb]
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, Utah has elevated the standard. Think about it, back before 2004 most MWC schools could only dream about NC game (minus 1984 Cougars), now BCS busting has almost become a norm that is expected and when BYU doesn't do it they feel let down. I don't think anyone can deny historically, especially in the 80's, BYU was the better team, but this decade I think the argument can be made that Utah has been better. Now BYU has been more consistent that is for sure.
Click to expand...

I agree with all those statements. Utah has been better this decade, but a new decade is about to begin.


----------



## GaryFish

> but this decade I think the argument can be made that Utah has been better. Now BYU has been more consistent that is for sure.


That strikes an interesting point. What is "better"? 
10 wins every year, or
12 wins every 4-5 years, with 7-9 in years in between?

I don't know the answer.


----------



## stablebuck

yeah it's called the TCU decade...I don't even know why we're talking about Utah and BYU...they both STANK in comparison to anyone in the national title picture this year...


----------



## stablebuck

10 wins every year is better because then, with the current system, the one year you win 12 instead of 10 you get to play for the national title instead of playing Alabama for 2nd place...


----------



## GaryFish

I'm not ready to annoint TCU the king for the next 10 years. It just doesn't work that way in college football. TCU was the talk of the town before they joined the MWC. The first year they won it but since then, they've been owned by BYU and Utah. This is the first time in like 4-5 years they beat both schools.


----------



## Guest

stablebuck said:


> yeah it's called the TCU decade...


I fear you may be right...


----------



## HOGAN

HOGAN said:


> I thought I was discussing a current event and a past game not whinning, but if you say so, wish everyone else would quit whinning about it too.
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7052 ... -team.html
> 
> Hall looking forward to the bowl game. What an athlete. :roll:


----------



## stablebuck

GaryFish said:


> I'm not ready to annoint TCU the king for the next 10 years. It just doesn't work that way in college football. TCU was the talk of the town before they joined the MWC. The first year they won it but since then, they've been owned by BYU and Utah. This is the first time in like 4-5 years they beat both schools.


so let me get this straight...the word "owned" to you means winning by a missed field goal???
Is that a special BYU/Utah dictionary you're using?

I'm thinking owned is more along the lines of TCU beating BYU by 30+ points 2 years in a row...


----------



## HOGAN

@BYU


----------



## jahan

WeakenedWarrior said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it's called the TCU decade...
> 
> 
> 
> I fear you may be right...
Click to expand...

Maybe next decade, TCU has been owned by BYU and Utah this decade, mainly in the Conference Championships. Now I think TCU is the future of the conference. Stable a W is a W, no matter if it was a last minute field goal. Owned isn't the best word, but I am too lazy to retype the first sentence. :lol: So where is the love for TCU coming from stable, just curious. Are they your team? They are a great team and in all fairness I think they were better than Utah last year.


----------



## HOGAN

I think TCU was better than Utah last year too. I do not think ANY team is better than TCU this year, not even the Tide.


----------



## stablebuck

jahan said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it's called the TCU decade...
> 
> 
> 
> I fear you may be right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe next decade, TCU has been owned by BYU and Utah this decade, mainly in the Conference Championships. Now I think TCU is the future of the conference. Stable a W is a W, no matter if it was a last minute field goal. Owned isn't the best word, but I am too lazy to retype the first sentence. :lol: So where is the love for TCU coming from stable, just curious. Are they your team? They are a great team and in all fairness I think they were better than Utah last year.
Click to expand...

I'm from Texas but I'm an Air Force fan...however, I love how TCU wins and wins convincingly...just like the 2000 Miami Hurricanes...I thoroughly enjoy watching a football team totally and consistently dismantle their opponents. Oh yeah...unless it's the Steelers, Redskins, Irish, or Buckeyes...then I love to see them totally collapse and Roethlisberger average 3 INTs a game


----------



## jahan

stablebuck said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it's called the TCU decade...
> 
> 
> 
> I fear you may be right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe next decade, TCU has been owned by BYU and Utah this decade, mainly in the Conference Championships. Now I think TCU is the future of the conference. Stable a W is a W, no matter if it was a last minute field goal. Owned isn't the best word, but I am too lazy to retype the first sentence. :lol: So where is the love for TCU coming from stable, just curious. Are they your team? They are a great team and in all fairness I think they were better than Utah last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm from Texas but I'm an Air Force fan...however, I love how TCU wins and wins convincingly...just like the 2000 Miami Hurricanes...I thoroughly enjoy watching a football team totally and consistently dismantle their opponents. Oh yeah...unless it's the Steelers, Redskins, Irish, or Buckeyes...then I love to see them totally collapse and Roethlisberger average 3 INTs a game
Click to expand...

You can add the 04 Utes to that list, they dismantled all the teams they played. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Janitor

Hmmm....anybody else getting tired of hearing about alabama? Especially from a pseudo-tide fan, pseudo-southerner, who really doesn't have as much heart vested in his team as most BYU, Utah, and even true Bama fans have.


----------



## stablebuck

fatbass said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think TCU was better than Utah last year too. I do not think ANY team is better than TCU this year, not even the Tide.
> 
> 
> 
> TCU is a big fish in a little pond. They played overrated BYU and Utah as their best opponents. They haven't played anybody with a defense yet. TCU's defense gives up 12.2 PPG against these Podunk U's with 2 top 25 teams in the mix amd Bama gives up 10.8 against a schedule that had 6 top 25 teams, 3 of which were top 10 teams.
> 
> You might want to see the latest Strength Of Schedule Power Rankings. TCU is #71, Bama is #5.
> 
> http://www.teamrankings.com/college-foo ... le-by-team
> 
> Don't be a blind MWC homer! :wink:
Click to expand...

TCU traveled really well this year though...they beat both Virginia and Clemson on the road and went in to LaVell Edwards and let their starters rest while the cheerleaders eeked out a win :lol:


----------



## stablebuck

yeah I know they're not powerhouses, but Death Valley is a hard place to play for opposing teams and I'm quite sure Virginia is a little better than Tulane...


----------



## The Janitor

fatbass said:


> The Janitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? You know I was raised there, cut Bear Bryant's grass and ushered at Bryant-Denny Stadium! I live for Bama football. You'll never see me without some piece of clothing with a Bama logo. Never. Even after the losses last post-season.
> 
> I only post about them in replies now. HOGAN decides to compare and I'll set him straight.
> 
> Talk about a poseur, Mr Wyomingite! Where did you get your accounting degree? Is that why you're a janitor? :roll:
Click to expand...

Yes, you mentioned that you lived there for like five years of your almost 50 years of existence. That doesn't mean that your allegiances are the same as those true southerners who have family history in Alabama, attended Alabama, and have a long vested interest in Alabama. You've lived most of your life in Utah and were even here in your younger years, were you not? Your father has quite a history at BYU, am I correct? Most of your true friends and family can probably be found around here, right? They probably have extensive history with Utah, its culture and academic institutions.

I attended BYU, have a long family history of BYU/Utah students, and fans of both teams. I was born in Provo. I have been a fan of them through 8 years of living in Arizona, and 9 years in Wyoming. I have been literally attacked even for being a BYU fan, and endured much hate filled rhetoric because of it, by classmates and even employers, and yet I am and will always be a BYU fan. If that makes me a poseur, I'm guilty as charged.

If I wanted to I could attach myself to Arizona State, because they are in a better conference, and receive better recruits. Lived right in their territory for 8 years. I've been to more of their games than I can count, met many of their players, and so forth. I could attach myself to them and use that as an excuse to ridicule BYU and Utah, and the MWC and praise the BCS system, but I don't, because they don't define me that well and I feel no true allegiance to them. I view what your doing with Alabama as being more akin to this. Maybe I am judging it wrong, but your alleged Alabama roots don't seem very deep to me. It seems more like your attachment to Alabama serves as a way to try and define yourself by something other than the Utah culture you know and live. You condemn our teams and our conference because you have removed your heart from us, and may not feel the true feelings that encompass deeply rooted fans of these teams. I'm sorry it offends you, but I don't believe the Tide is truly ingrained into your way of life as those who really are apart of it. I doubt you feel the same level of hurt as their fans do when the Tide loses, nor the same excitement as when they win. Now if that makes you feel like attacking my degree, my misfortunes, and my former occupation, than that's fine, you may find it won't bother me. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77

There will be a whole slough of new shirts available for Ute fans next year.... thanks Max. :lol: (I wish I could get one that says I shared a drink with Max's mom). Perhaps he can pass out autographed pictures of his glamour shot posters (see the Gutpile for more info) at the BYU-Utah reunion flag football games in upcoming years, since he won't have any professional games to get ready for. Nice writeup on the apology Bronco, the only thing funnier would have been if somebody swapped some wording, a la Charles Barkley's teleprompter joke. :lol: Tree, try being on the right end of the field before calling a punt "coffin corner". It might have been two yards into the end zone, but wasn't even close to being out at the two and the ref was right on top of that one. Suprised it didn't get called out at the two for the Cougs though. :roll: Funny thing about all the Y fans speeding by on Bulldog yelling die, die and flipping off the folks in the U tailgating lot, is that first of all, they were always on the opposite side of the street (pu**ies) and second, we'd probably have respected them more if they came into the lot and challenged us to a game of beer pong... because we all know **** well they've played it before. :lol: I was waiting patiently with football in hand for the guy in blue with the "FL'U'KE" flag to make a second pass through the lot, because if there's one thing I'm accurate with, its a football. I'd have put money on my ability to fit it in his ear hole. -()/>- I will admit, it took stones to do it the first time though, whoever you were. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77

The Janitor said:


> If I wanted to I could attach myself to Arizona State, because they are in a better conference, and receive better recruits.


 :shock: Quick, somebody look outside and see if hell has frozen over. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN

fatbass said:


> The Janitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....anybody else getting tired of hearing about alabama? Especially from a pseudo-tide fan, pseudo-southerner, who really doesn't have as much heart vested in his team as most BYU, Utah, and even true Bama fans have.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? You know I was raised there, cut Bear Bryant's grass and ushered at Bryant-Denny Stadium! I live for Bama football. You'll never see me without some piece of clothing with a Bama logo. Never. Even after the losses last post-season.
> 
> I only post about them in replies now. HOGAN decides to compare and I'll set him straight.
> 
> Talk about a poseur, Mr Wyomingite! Where did you get your accounting degree? Is that why you're a janitor? :roll:
Click to expand...

I will let Bama and TCU do the talking for me. You can spout off as many stats as you want in the end talent will shine. TCU is a great football team. Utah was suspect all season. BYU could run up the score but that was about it for them, if they get down 2 scores it is like Hall plays for the opposing team. But TCU, WOW.


----------



## The Janitor

fatbass said:


> You've got a very strange outlook on things, Matt, and you've really assumed a lot about me that you're completely wrong about.
> 
> I guess I'm not allowed to root for a team outside of the state I live in? Regardless of my connections?
> 
> I am the first generation in my family born outside of Alabama but that's where my roots are. Our family always drove back to Al in the summer for the family reunion and my exposure to Bama football was intense and constant from as early as I can remember. My 2 uncles from Al lived with us when I was 3 to 6 years old and they were rabid Tide fans like the rest of my father's family that live in Al. The 6 years I spent living in U of A student housing in Tuscaloosa while my dad taught there just cemented my love for Bama football. I have stuck by my Tide through the good and the bad years and to this day have never stopped following them and hoping for their resurgence.
> The last time I was there was July, 2001 for our family reunion and while there I FORCED my family to go to The University of Alabama's campus, MY MECCA, even though I never attended school there. As soon as I find the snapshots, I'll scan them in. I got bunches of photos of the football museum that you'll just love. :roll:
> 
> And you know that BYU is my second favorite football program, if that's alright with you since I didn't attend. _(O)_


Okay, that explains alot more now. I was wrong on my assumptions. I was under the impression that you didn't have family there. I was assuming you were just trying to tick people off. Now that you explained things a little more, I see there is ample evidence that you are a true Alabama fan, by choice and by heritage. My apologies.

You've got to admit that under my false assumptions, you can see how I would be suspect of your allegiance to Alabama, and how I would conclude that you were doing this to be antagonistic.


----------

